# Knitting groups around the Greenwood, Indiana area



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello All,

Does anyone know of any knitting (etc.) circles around the Greenwood, Indiana area? I know there is the Cat Starstruck (everything is so expensive there). With fall and winter coming on I think that it would be nice to start a new circle or attend an existing one.

Thanks for your help!

Jenny


----------



## Knittinggranny (May 9, 2011)

I'm almost in Greenwood (near the intersection of Emerson and Stop11). I'd be interested in a knitting group, too.


----------



## mjb (Apr 20, 2011)

I live on the southeast side on Indy. I would be inerested in a knitting grup depending on day and/or evening time.
There is usually a knit get together at Mallow Winery in Traflager on Wednesday evening. It is too far for me and I am not sure about sipping wine and knitting at the same time!!!
Please let me know what developes.
Jane


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

I'd love to attend a knitting group. I'm in Greenwood off Main street near Emerson. Maybe a book store would let us use their space? Or does anyone have a church that might let us use a room if we knit something for the church or for charity?

BTW, I go to Starstruck Cat Studio and I know they are expensive but Jill is so helpful and George the Cat is beautiful. I'm taking the "Knitting Boot Camp" course from them. 8 weeks, 2 hours at a time or 16 hours in total. YES!, very expensive at $250 but they provide two hard cover books, one from Vogue; a workbook, and a three ring binder. Plus the very personal teaching so I'm delighted I signed up. I've been knitting for years and in the first session of KBC I learned a bunch of new things.

Anyway, If someone can organize a group I'd love to attend. I leave for Florida on Nov. 2nd and return the first week of May.

Regards, Lady L.


----------



## mjb (Apr 20, 2011)

I too would like to join a knitting club . I am at I-74 and Acton Rd. I will keep my ears open for a place to meet.
Keep me informed.


----------



## enchanted parkway (May 2, 2011)

Jenny - We have a small house in Greenwood because my husband does a lot of work up there. The local Greenwood library has a knit group that meets there. I had gone a couple of times. It was a small group but nice. They still send me emails about the meetings, but I can only attend if I happen to travel up to Greenwood at the right time.


----------



## rosebud3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jenny,
I live just north of County Line Rd between St. Rd. 135 & Morgantown. I think before we try to find a place to meet, we need to know how many would be attending and what time and day is best for everyone; I personally prefer days.
Marianne
[email protected]


----------



## mjb (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree with Jenny about the number of attendees before we committ to a meeting place. If we meet during the day I may know of a couple of knitters who might attend.
Please keep me infomed

[email protected]


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

Just as a trial run, let's say we would meet every Wednesday at 1 pm. And let's say it would be someplace between Emerson Road on the East and State Rd. 135 on the West and Stop 11 on the North and Smith Valley on the South. How many of us would attend? Count me as one. Lady L.


----------



## rosebud3 (Mar 14, 2011)

I could do that. How often are we talking about? I suppose that could be another determining factor.


----------



## mjb (Apr 20, 2011)

I could do that too. I still have no idea of where, still thinking. Will also check with some knitters I know.


----------



## Knittinggranny (May 9, 2011)

enchanted parkway said:


> Jenny - We have a small house in Greenwood because my husband does a lot of work up there. The local Greenwood library has a knit group that meets there. I had gone a couple of times. It was a small group but nice. They still send me emails about the meetings, but I can only attend if I happen to travel up to Greenwood at the right time.


Could you tell me what their meeting schedule is?


----------



## Knittinggranny (May 9, 2011)

ladylavender said:


> Just as a trial run, let's say we would meet every Wednesday at 1 pm. And let's say it would be someplace between Emerson Road on the East and State Rd. 135 on the West and Stop 11 on the North and Smith Valley on the South. How many of us would attend? Count me as one. Lady L.


My husband has our only vehicle during the day, but I might be able to take him to work that day in order to get the car. I'm interested.


----------



## enchanted parkway (May 2, 2011)

They meet first tuesday each month evening 5:30-7:30. 

www.greenwoodlibrary.us/


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

Depending on where you live, I might be able to give you a ride.
Lady L.


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

Good morning,

Sounds as if we have alot of ladies interesting in a knitting group.

I don't know who would like to organize it. I'm open for all of your ideas.

Where in Florida do you go? I lived in Florida for 7 years. Came back to Indiana to help out with my grandchildren.

Have a wonderful day.

Jenny


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

Good Morning,

It sounds as if we have alot of ladies who are interested in a knitting group.

I don't know who would like to organize it.

We need to get together with our ideas.

Have a great day!

Jenny


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

Good Morning,

It sounds as if we have alot of ladies who are interested in a knitting group.

I don't know who would like to organize it.

We need to get together with our ideas.

Have a great day!

Jenny


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Jane,

It sounds as if we have ladies who are interested in knitting in our area.

Please feel free to input your ideas as to where and when.

I go to my Mom's on Wednesdays. (She is 90)

Have a great day!

Jenny


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

Good morning,

It sounds as if there is an interest in our area for a knitting group.

If someone would like to organize it that would be fine.

I was feeling around to see if we had ladies who are interested.

Have a wonderful day!

Jenny


----------



## Jenny Line (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks to all who responded to your interest in a knitting group!

Keep your ideas coming and maybe we can put something together such a place and a time.

Hope that you ALL have a wonderful day!

Jenny


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

Hello to all Greenwood plus knitters. I can organize but someone else will have to find a place, I'm no good at that.

If each of you would send me a PM, (Private message) with two days of the week and two times of the week that work best for you, I will collate the info. Also include if you want to meet once a week, once every other week, or once a month. 

I'll gather all data and pass it on to all of us. 

Once we have a place and day and time, then I'll set up a private email list so we can send each other info without having to go through Knitting Paradise.

And for the lady who asked - I live in Sarasota Fl from Nov. through April and Greenwood from May 1st through Nov. 2nd.
Regards, Lady L.


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

Hello to all Greenwood plus knitters. I can organize but someone else will have to find a place, I'm no good at that.

If each of you would send me a PM, (Private message) with two days of the week and two times of the week that work best for you, I will collate the info. Also include if you want to meet once a week, once every other week, or once a month. 

I'll gather all data and pass it on to all of us. 

Once we have a place and day and time, then I'll set up a private email list so we can send each other info without having to go through Knitting Paradise.

And for the lady who asked - I live in Sarasota Fl from Nov. through April and Greenwood from May 1st through Nov. 2nd.
Regards, Lady L.


----------



## Knittinggranny (May 9, 2011)

ladylavender said:


> Depending on where you live, I might be able to give you a ride.
> Lady L.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

So far Knitting Granny and I can make either Wednesdays or Friday from 1 to 3 or 1:30 to 3:30. Does anyone have a possible location? What about Barnes & Noble at the Greenwood mall? I know that Borders had a knitting circle, maybe B&N would let us have a small space.

If you are still interested in gathering please get back to me, either at this topic or send me a PM. Lady L.


----------

